# : سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 23 )



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*






سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 22 )

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 21 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 20 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عموما لو هركل أو أنسان عادى
مادام معى أى واحده لازم أهدأ
لأجلها*
شكرا ليكم جدا*​


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة هفسخ خطوبتى فى الحال  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

*لا شك أن وزنه هيكون له حساب لتفادى ضرباته القوية* ، 

لكن أنا مش بحب أكون رد فعل للى قدامى بكدا بشعر كأنى زى قطعة الشطرنج بيحركها على مزاجه ..

إدارة العلاقات فن أنا بحب أستعمله ..

دى الأجابة بما إن السؤال معاكسة ، 

لكن لو تهجم هتعامل على طول و أى حد مكانى هيعمل كدا بردو ..

==

يا حبيبى جسم الأنسان مهما قوى فيه ثغرات 

(( مثلث الموت " الأنف " ، نقطة منتصف الجسم للولد ، منطقة الأذن ، ضربات الرأس ، ألخ  )) ..

دى أماكن ما فيها كتل عضلية و لكن محتاجة لتركيز  ، الضربة فيها بموتة ..

==

أشكرك للموضوع ..


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كدة يا مايكل
متاااابعة الاجوبة ....​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ازاي حد يعاكس خطيبتي ده يتسخط قرررررررررررد *
*وساعتها هيتسخط وهيضربه هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمدلله انا مش هيبقى ليا دعوة ساعتها ههههههههههه
بس هقنعه المعاكسة مش بتلزق 
ومش تعمل عقلك بعقل واحد قليل الادب زى ده هههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> عموما لو هركل أو أنسان عادى
> مادام معى أى واحده لازم أهدأ
> لأجلها*
> شكرا ليكم جدا*​




*عين العقل بجد يا استاذي
مدام معانا بنات لازم نكون هاديين
شكرا ع مرورك الغالي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> بصراحة هفسخ خطوبتى فى الحال  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ==
> ...




*وهو ده فيه حاجه ينفع ينضرب فيها
شكرا ياحبي ع مرورك وشرحك الوافي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ليه بس كدة يا مايكل
> متاااابعة الاجوبة ....​




*هههههههههه
منوره يا ملكه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ازاي حد يعاكس خطيبتي ده يتسخط قرررررررررررد *
> *وساعتها هيتسخط وهيضربه هههههههههه*​




*شكرا ع مرورك رووكا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> الحمدلله انا مش هيبقى ليا دعوة ساعتها ههههههههههه
> بس هقنعه المعاكسة مش بتلزق
> ومش تعمل عقلك بعقل واحد قليل الادب زى ده هههههههه
> ​




*شكرا ع مرورك +Bent El3dra+
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شوف يا مايكل خطيبتك يعني حتبقا زوجتك 

والي يعاكس خطيبتك وسكت تبقا اي يا مايكل احنا ولااد ونعرف يبقا اي هههههه

لو مش ده لو اكبر منا حيكون فيه حل 

شكرا على الصوره او السوأل يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> شوف يا مايكل خطيبتك يعني حتبقا زوجتك
> 
> والي يعاكس خطيبتك وسكت تبقا اي يا مايكل احنا ولااد ونعرف يبقا اي هههههه
> 
> ...




*انا معاك يا انريكي
اكيد مش هنسكت لان اللي يسكت مش يبقي راجل
لكن لما يكون معانا حد بفضل مش نتخانق
عشان البنات مش يتبهدلوا في زحمه الخناقه
فهمني انت طبعا​*


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا معاك يا انريكي
> اكيد مش هنسكت لان اللي يسكت مش يبقي راجل
> لكن لما يكون معانا حد بفضل مش نتخانق
> عشان البنات مش يتبهدلوا في زحمه الخناقه
> فهمني انت طبعا​*


اوكي يا حبي انا فاهمك بس احاول ابعد البنات والي اشوفو صح اعمله ان انتخانق او اسكت وابعد مش انا جبان بس مثل مل قلت احافظ على البنات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> اوكي يا حبي انا فاهمك بس احاول ابعد البنات والي اشوفو صح اعمله ان انتخانق او اسكت وابعد مش انا جبان بس مثل مل قلت احافظ على البنات




*اكيد يا حبي لازم نحافظ عليهم
هما مش ماشيين مع سوسن
شكرا لمتابعتك يا جميل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هقولها خدى القميص واجرى_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة يا كوكو  _
_دانا  هاكل  ضرب_
_هههههههه_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _هقولها خدى القميص واجرى_
> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوة يا كوكو  _
> ...




*عشان تبقي ذكري ليها وتقول
كان طيب وحنين​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عشان تبقي ذكري ليها وتقول*
> 
> *كان طيب وحنين*​


 ولا هتفتكرنى اصلا   :99::99:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ولا هتفتكرنى اصلا   :99::99:




*عندها حق :gy0000:​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي يهمني هي لو اتجاوبت
هادفعها لناحيتوا.....
 ولو لاء..
يبقى اتحلت لانه لو ها خانق 
كل واحد سيقلل ذوق وادب هكذا 
لن انتهي من الخناقات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ده سؤال رجالى بقى :new6:
بس انا هعمل دورى برضه 
هسخنه عليه للنهاية :fun_lol:
هههههههه
:08:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذ كليم ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا مرمر ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*وان مالى يخويا يتصرف هو بقا​*


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هيييييييييييه هقف اتفرج علي الخانقه واشوفه وهو بيضرب عشان بيحبني وخسيبته تعاكست قدامه
ولو الموضوع كبر هاخد بعضي واسيبهم بقي العمر مش بعزقه هههههههههههههه

جد لا طبعا هحاول اهديه ولا كاننا سمعنا حاجه الكلاب تعوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وان مالى يخويا يتصرف هو بقا​*




*ماهو مش هيلحق يتصرف يختي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> هيييييييييييه هقف اتفرج علي الخانقه واشوفه وهو بيضرب عشان بيحبني وخسيبته تعاكست قدامه
> ولو الموضوع كبر هاخد بعضي واسيبهم بقي العمر مش بعزقه هههههههههههههه
> 
> جد لا طبعا هحاول اهديه ولا كاننا سمعنا حاجه الكلاب تعوي




*صباح النداله يا ميرووو
اصيله يابت من يومك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

على حسب الوقت لو كنت متخانقة مع خطيبى

 هسخنه عشان اخلص منه ههههههههههههههه

غير كده نسيبنا منه اصلا

شكرا مايكل للصورة الحلوة​


----------



## Ramzi (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ممممممممم

يحكوا الناس اني خويفة احسن ما يحكوا الله يرحمه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على حسب الوقت لو كنت متخانقة مع خطيبى
> 
> هسخنه عشان اخلص منه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*يخرب بيت النصاحه اللي فيكي
طب لو خلصتي منه مش هتلاقي غيره يابت
انتي المفروض تحمدي ربنا انه خطبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ramzi قال:


> ممممممممم
> 
> يحكوا الناس اني خويفة احسن ما يحكوا الله يرحمه​




*هههههههههه
عندك حق يا رمزي
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## magedrn (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا راااااااااى من راى استاذ نهيسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احم احم 
ليه بس الاحراج ده يا مايكل 
اقولك هعمل ايه 
هروح خطيبتى البيت 
وبعدين ارجع اضرب منه
واروح تانى 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ماجد ع مرورك

نووورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه
شكرا كوكو ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------

